# [SteinbergWaveLab 4] Sound-tempo



## Rip van Winkle (7. August 2002)

moin

hat jemand ah´nung von WaveLab 4.0 ???

würde gern wissen - wie man die geschwindigkeit eines stückes erhöhen kann - so das sie noch dem speichern erhalten bleibt - also nicht die abspielgeschwindigkeit - im WaveLab-Player ...

danke

cu
rip


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. August 2002)

Pitch.?.?

2b


----------



## Rip van Winkle (8. August 2002)

danke


----------



## DeViL (21. November 2002)

Hi,

Ich verstehe euch nicht ganz, wie geht das??


GreeTz

[Pitchin ich weiß, aber wo finde ich das?]
tHx


----------

